# Using OTA tuner



## Scott C. Edwards (Mar 2, 2005)

I got the 722 replacement and kept my owned 942 in order to watch previously recorded programming. The 942 is off the account and only hooked to an OTA antenna. Is there any way to access the OTA tuner and set manual timers to record OTA? When I try it tells me I can't. I assume this is because I'm not paying the fees for the program guide for this box. Anyone know of any work arounds for this?


----------



## worldtrvlr (Sep 24, 2006)

Scott C. Edwards said:


> I got the 722 replacement and kept my owned 942 in order to watch previously recorded programming. The 942 is off the account and only hooked to an OTA antenna. Is there any way to access the OTA tuner and set manual timers to record OTA? When I try it tells me I can't. I assume this is because I'm not paying the fees for the program guide for this box. Anyone know of any work arounds for this?


Good luck. I had a 942 and for the last year and a half had to subscribe to the local channels in my area to even set a manual timer, on any channel, due to a software glitch that Dish never fixed. Once I subscribed to local channels, the problem went away. Fortunately I got them credited fr 6 months.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

You can set manual timers for OTA channels. You would have to pay $5 for guide to show up but if your unit is deactivated you won't even get guide for OTA regardless.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

A deactivated receiver will not have the correct time, even if you kept the receiver connected to an active LNB. So a DVR would never get even manual timers right. There is no way to manually set the clock.


----------

